# Here's your sign award of the day



## ryan_marine (Apr 3, 2010)

I was noodleing some hackberry for my dad with the 066. Had a new skip tooth chain on. Needless to say it would clog up easy. So I would shut her down and unplug it. Well I am here to tell you all that clutch is f'n hot. I just grazed it and now my trigger finger is blistered.

Ray


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 4, 2010)

means your clutch is slipping. You might want to pull it apart and degrease and deglaze the clutch shoes and the inside of the drum. Just use som brakekleen and some 120 grit paper


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think that she is slipping due to it is brand new. I was running it for over 1 hour noodleing. And it kept plugging up. I don't think that she was able to cool off. I gave it no time to do so. It was my mistake that caused this.

Ray


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 7, 2010)

I noodle with my 394 for long periods LOT. My clutch cover never gets too hot to touch. I agree... your clutch is slipping if it is that hot.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 7, 2010)

From what I've seen new clutches and drums have a thin layer of oil on them so they don't rust on the shelf they are also pretty smooth. I would go in and degreaser and scuff up the friction surfaces


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 12, 2010)

When the engine stalls, the clutch gets smoking hot.

Many operators routinely pull into the wood until the engine stalls, pull out, then ...pull till it stalls, pull out... Hot clutch is usually a sign that operator training is needed.

If it is throwing sawdust and the engine is partly loaded: be happy, and let it cut.

If you change your angle a bit, so that the noodles are cut slightly across the grain, they won't jam up in the saw because they won't be as long. Change your angle of cut in the log, and watch the problem go away.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe my wording is wrong. The clutch bell is what got hot. How hot? I don't know. Normally she dosen't get anywhere near that hot. She was plugged up good due to me not paying attention to the chipps. I had her in to the shop and the clutch checked out. All is good to go. Like I said I put my finger in the wrong spot. 

Ray


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 13, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> If you change your angle a bit, so that the noodles are cut slightly across the grain, they won't jam up in the saw because they won't be as long. Change your angle of cut in the log, and watch the problem go away.



What he said.....

If you are working wood big enough to need noodling, you need to learn the technique. Big stringy noodles are not most efficient way to do it. As PDQL said, changing the angle of the cut will keep the chips cleared. Also, a lot of people noodle toward the ground, trapping chips between saw and ground. If you can keep the saw out of the chip pile, it will clear better also. Not having to stop every few seconds to clear the chips will greatly increase your efficiency.

Work smarter, not harder....


----------

